# Wood question?



## JCAP (Jul 28, 2019)

Hey all,
   Opened a bag of hickory chunks today and they looked like the attached image. Is this mold or just wood being wood? I ended up just using applewood chunks that look nice.Thanks!


----------



## motolife313 (Jul 28, 2019)

Brush it off and it should be fine. I’d return it if they are all like that


----------



## cliffcarter (Jul 28, 2019)

I have no idea what that is, I've never seen any wood that looks like that. I would not use it.


----------



## JCAP (Jul 28, 2019)

Thanks. I’ll probably just return it since quite a few have this white stuff on it.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 28, 2019)

Kind of hard to tell what it is.  
Could be white mold.  
Good call on not using it and taking it back for a refund or exchange.


----------

